# I am always excited to share these with you guys! Enjoy! Our 2013 Season



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Every year I get great feedback from you guys and I'm more than proud to show this one off. Enjoy!

Our 2013 Season - YouTube


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

it made me want to go play snowboardz


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

took me all day to watch this, glad I did.






smiles win. even with a bunch of Never Summers.

:thumbsup:

music iffy


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

nice... what software?


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

:thumbsup: respect...


----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

zk0ot said:


> nice... what software?


im guessing you used a gopro for that? what were ur settings for the camera to allow it to look so smooth during the slo motion?


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

The fun is jumping of my screen in Europe. 
Sweet edit, high quality en looks like a giant NS commercial :laugh:
Well done!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Very cool, I take it your crew likes NS. 
Much better editing than most vids I've seen.


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the share  Glad I watched it! 

Though now I can't wait for my next holiday in January! Damn


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

afuciarelli49 said:


> im guessing you used a gopro for that? what were ur settings for the camera to allow it to look so smooth during the slo motion?


yea what were your raw footage settings? im still deciding if i should film all my stuff in 1080p 60fps or 720p 120fps for slow mo's. yours looked real nice. (i have a gopro3)

and software for the edit if you dont mind mate. 

looked sick!!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

l burke l said:


> Every year I get great feedback from you guys and I'm more than proud to show this one off. Enjoy!
> 
> Our 2013 Season - YouTube


Very good job once again!! I am ready to RIDE!:yahoo:


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> yea what were your raw footage settings? im still deciding if i should film all my stuff in 1080p 60fps or 720p 120fps for slow mo's. yours looked real nice. (i have a gopro3)
> 
> and software for the edit if you dont mind mate.
> 
> looked sick!!


The higher the fps, the smoother the slowmo, test both settings and decide which one is the most to your likings


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Man that was awesome!
Keen to know how you got the slow mo so smooth.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I prefer 720p at 120 fps. Such better slowmo than 60 fps and most human eyes can't tell the difference between 720p and 1080p on any TV under 42 inches. It's actually a huge gimmick to sell 1080p TVs under 42 in... And as for board vids, most people just watch this shit on their computers anyway.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

What the fuck you stole my video!






Ha jokes, I wish i was that good.

Sweet edit, really good:thumbsup:


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I prefer 720p at 120 fps. Such better slowmo than 60 fps and most human eyes can't tell the difference between 720p and 1080p on any TV under 42 inches. It's actually a huge gimmick to sell 1080p TVs under 42 in... And as for board vids, most people just watch this shit on their computers anyway.


Need a fair bit of available light to shoot in 120FPS though, otherwise quality again suffers.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I prefer 720p at 120 fps. Such better slowmo than 60 fps and most human eyes can't tell the difference between 720p and 1080p on any TV under 42 inches. It's actually a huge gimmick to sell 1080p TVs under 42 in... And as for board vids, most people just watch this shit on their computers anyway.


Agree. 720p is a sufficient resolution for output videos. Main reason that we shoot 1080p on occasion is in order to be able to crop for image stabilization.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

That was cool man! Didn't expect to like it when I realised it was all park stuff, but loved it. Got me stoked and motivated to try some stuff out, so that's, you know, damned good! Respect.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> yea what were your raw footage settings? im still deciding if i should film all my stuff in 1080p 60fps or 720p 120fps for slow mo's. yours looked real nice. (i have a gopro3)
> 
> and software for the edit if you dont mind mate.
> 
> looked sick!!


We always shoot in 1080p 60 pro tune. On rare occasions when I know the shot will not be slowed down in post I will put the camera in 2.7 30 pro tune. This allows for post zooming and cropping. I personally don't recommend using 720p 120 unless you have a ton of light and really really need to slow it down that much. 720 120 is a rare use case and I honestly don't think it looks good at all. And if you need to slow something down to 25% you can often get results just as good out of twistor. I haven't used the 3+ yet and maybe 720p 120 is better on that camera but in my experience its not all that good on the 3. Hope this helps. Would love to answer any other questions so please let me know.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

great job as always man. you put together great edits and love the NS crew. reminds me of my riding group! I am guessing you didnt get to the hill as much last year, as it felt shorter than previous years with more slow mo and less actual footy. Also, didnt feel quite as 'fun' as in years past. not a complaint at all, and i love all your edits. Just didnt feel as lively IMO.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That was just too boring. Turned it off because the slow mo was fucking pointless. Just another park edit with nothing special about it.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That was just too boring. Turned it off because the slow mo was fucking pointless. Just another park edit with nothing special about it.


Thankyou for giving it a shot!


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

threej21 said:


> great job as always man. you put together great edits and love the NS crew. reminds me of my riding group! I am guessing you didnt get to the hill as much last year, as it felt shorter than previous years with more slow mo and less actual footy. Also, didnt feel quite as 'fun' as in years past. not a complaint at all, and i love all your edits. Just didnt feel as lively IMO.


Thankyou! I aimed at making it shorter this year as the main complaint in the past is the length. I wanted to use a lot more slow mo with faster cuts because I felt that it matched the song better. Every year has its own feel to it and it just seemed right this year. Thankyou again for watching and the criticism. I love the feedback.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

l burke l said:


> We always shoot in 1080p 60 pro tune.


yea you like the pro tune setting. I havent really edited enough yet to know what settings I prefer using, maybe i'll give pro tune a go.



l burke l said:


> I personally don't recommend using 720p 120 unless you have a ton of light and really really need to slow it down that much. 720 120 is a rare use case and I honestly don't think it looks good at all.


As for light i guess most days will be grey skys/low light so maybe 120fps not the best. 
yea i have the 3 not 3+ also. I just found playback seemed a little choppy having a quick look on an old laptop maybe due to high data rate (im sure my desktop will handle it better) but i might go back to 1080 60fps.



l burke l said:


> if you need to slow something down to 25% you can often get results just as good out of twistor.


is this the edit software you used? twister pro made by monarch yea?



l burke l said:


> Hope this helps.


yea bro, cheers. glad you didnt let comments like BA's get you down.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> yea you like the pro tune setting. I havent really edited enough yet to know what settings I prefer using, maybe i'll give pro tune a go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Protune is great if you want to learn how to color correct and color grade. If not you're probably better off keeping it off. 

As far as choppy playback I don't think 1080 60 will help to much as I'm pretty sure its the same amount of data as the 720 120 files. It probably just can't play a bitrate that hight on that comp. Try editing using proxy footage.

And twixtor is a popular plugin for after effects and other editing programs.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

l burke l said:


> Thankyou! I aimed at making it shorter this year as the main complaint in the past is the length. I wanted to use a lot more slow mo with faster cuts because I felt that it matched the song better. Every year has its own feel to it and it just seemed right this year. Thankyou again for watching and the criticism. I love the feedback.


I gotcha, no biggie. Me personally, enjoyed the longer cuts more. As they made it more of a "look into your season and the fun yall have on the mountain" versus just being a trick edit like most other peoples videos. that to me is part of what always made your vids a lot more enjoyable than run of the mill edits.

keep at it!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

l burke l said:


> Protune is great if you want to learn how to color correct and color grade. If not you're probably better off keeping it off.


ok im a little colour blind so i'll just leave that shit off haha



l burke l said:


> It probably just can't play a bitrate that hight on that comp. Try editing using proxy footage.


i'll use my desktop to do the editing, its a beast so it will handle it much better than this laptop



l burke l said:


> twixtor is a popular plugin for after effects and other editing programs.


sweet just checked it out, could be really useful. thanks again for all your help mate. have fun this season!


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> ok im a little colour blind so i'll just leave that shit off haha


If you are willing to dive into it, you can still do some correcting using video scopes. Using a luma scope you can set the exposure just right and with the rgb parade scope you can do some decent white balancing. Im not sure how into the editing you are but those things can help no matter how good your eyes are.


----------

